# Cain vs Bigfoot / JDS vs Overeem @ UFC 160



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

> Seán Sheehan
> ‏@SeanSheehanBA
> @maggiehendricks @arielhelwani @benfowlkesMMA Dana confirms Bigfoot v Cain and JDS v AO at ufc 160 at trinity college


Just announced by Dana at the Trinity College in Dublin. Bigfoot is definitely not ready for another Cain mauling. Excited for JDS vs Reem though!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Looming forward to Junior's comeback, no interest in Cain vs Bigfoot 2.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shite. I was hoping we wouldn't have to see Overeem drop two in a row. 

Cain vs. Big Foot is going to be difficult to hype, but I guess UFC was stuck between a rock and a hard place. Meh... JDS vs. Overeem will sell the event.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm fine with that. I personally would have done Cain vs. Hunt/Struve winner but I can understand on them wanting to capitalize off Bigfoot beating Overeem. And they'll play up Cain killing Bigfoot as the same as JDS/Cain 1 how Cain lost quickly but won the rematch. 

Hopefully they make it an all-HW card again (at least main card wise).


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

meh.... not at all interested in Cain - Bigfoot II

JDS vs Reem is interesting enough, but I always thought that JDS would take it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hee...hee...oh man! This is going to erase his wins over Fedor and Overeem. Then his confidence is going to be shot knowing his chances of ever becoming champion are quite slim. This will be the beginning of the end.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Personally I would prefer to see Werdum vs Velasquez but I know that Werdum is slated to fight Nogueira and hasn't really beat any top contenders in the UFC. But I will not complain about any heavyweight title fight. It may be interesting to see if Big Foot can come back and put on a better performance then he did the first time. I doubt that very seriously though, I expect Cain to again go right through him. There first fight may have very well been the most one sided fight in UFC history, this one I think might be slightly less one sided but still overall very one sided. 

You can't go wrong at all with Dos Santos vs Overeem. Anyway I can picture this fight it ends with one of them getting knocked out. My prediction is that at some point Dos Santos will catch the Reem with a flurry of fists and finish him much like Big Foot managed to do.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Cain is gonna destroy Bigfoot..

JDS is gonna destroy Overeem..


----------



## tight (Aug 26, 2007)

Feels like Cain and Bigfoot just fought not that long ago in a one sided beating..kinda sucks ohwell. 

I would have preferred Werdum..why not scrap the Big nog fight and put Werdum in the title fight? Nog wasn't due to fight till June anyway I believe, they probably haven't even started a serious training camp yet. Minus Overeem (which wasn't even a fight) Werdum has won 5 in a row, one of which was Bigfoot.

JDS Overeem on the other hand is awesome!

And if Bigfoot can get a fight with Cain after a onesided beating..maybe Vitor should get a second shot at Silva too, although fair enough Silva is old and might not have many fights left so I can kinda understand that.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

tight said:


> Feels like Cain and Bigfoot just fought not that long ago in a one sided beating..kinda sucks ohwell.
> 
> I would have preferred Werdum..why not scrap the Big nog fight and put Werdum in the title fight? Nog wasn't due to fight till June anyway I believe, they probably haven't even started a serious training camp yet. Minus Overeem (which wasn't even a fight) Werdum has won 5 in a row, one of which was Bigfoot.
> 
> ...


TUF is big in Brazil, that's the only reason I can imagine is that it'll make Werdum a star and then when he does fight Cain it'll be a high profile bout in Mexico and Brazil.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

If Overeem loses to JDS with anything other than a decision, the guy's stock is going to drop dramatically. There's no fluke TKO loss to JDS or any reason he should get cocky in this bout. This is a heartbreaking match for me though, since I'm a big fan of both.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

omg i cant wait for jds vs overeem.

Sent from my SGH-I727R using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess we can now hear about the nasty cut which made it impossible for Bigfoot to fight the first time against Cain. Next match will be five rounds of punishment. There is no waiting for Cain to gas just like he did with Ovreem....this match will be totally different.
At least Overeem and JDS will be fireworks. I wonder how JDS will react to the Overeem clinch. If he can survive the clinch for the first 3-4 minutes he will knock out Overeem any way he wants.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JDS beats everyone in the world as long as his wife doesn't surprise him with divorce papers two days before a fight again. 

I see JDS vs. Reem actually looking like Gonzaga vs JDS. Reem blocking high while landing 1-2 leg kicks. JDS checks a kick and lands a huge straight and finishes via TKO. 


Ps to whoever I had a JDS/Cain sigbet with please PM me, had surgery on my leg and i've been off the forum about a month. Thanks! :thumb01:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What on earth did Bigfoot do against Cain to make this such a quick rematch? I saw nothing in that fight or the Overeem fight that tells me he wouldn't just be mauled by Cain again. It looked like Cain was fighting someone who had never fought a day in his life.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

How the hell are they going to promote Bigfoot vs Cain II? The first fight was one of the worst one sided beatings in UFC history. The only way I can see them hyping this fight is by saying Bigfoot couldn't fight properly because of the blood.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hey remember the good old days when Chris Weidman and his undefeated record and win over Mark Munoz made him "unworthy" and "unproven" of a title shot. Gosh, those were the days the days before some guy named Morgana of whatever who opened two UFC events got a title shot when fighters like Pettis and Melendez men who didn't win fights in the UFC or the division got title shots. When a guy coming off a year long suspension and a loss got a title shot and another man who lost eight times against less than steller competition yet he was also granted a title shot.

and now a man who almost died at the hands of the champion...he too gets a title shot.

Chris Weidman going from the less deserving to most deserving off the title contenders.

_"memories like the corner of my mind"_


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Pillowhands said:


> I wonder how JDS will react to the Overeem clinch. If he can survive the clinch for the first 3-4 minutes he will knock out Overeem any way he wants.


Dos Santos will stay away from the clinch with jabs. Overeem doesn't bullrush his opponents, so Dos Santos shouldn't have problems to stay away from danger.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Hey remember the good old days when Chris Weidman and his undefeated record and win over Mark Munoz made him "unworthy" and "unproven" of a title shot. Gosh, those were the days the days before some guy named Morgana of whatever who opened two UFC events got a title shot when fighters like Pettis and Melendez men who didn't win fights in the UFC or the division got title shots. When a guy coming off a year long suspension and a loss got a title shot and another man who lost eight times against less than steller competition yet he was also granted a title shot.
> 
> and now a man who almost died at the hands of the champion...he too gets a title shot.
> 
> ...


Weidman became the most deserving contender when guys coming off losses started getting title shots.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think people are throwing Overeem out of the picture a bit too early.

He was quite easily defeating Bigfoot the first two rounds, more than once he tossed Bigfoot out of the way/down like a child, he didn't even look like he was trying in that fight. He got really cocky and paid for it, but I highly doubt he will do the same against JDS.

Overeem can definitely beat JDS if he plays it smart and is in top form.

With that said, Cain is going to destroy Bigfootagain, and even though Overeem CAN beat JDS, I think JDS will pull it out.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

nothing was confirmed yet. some fans just saying this over twitter...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Cain and Overeem 1st round TKO.


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

Abrissbirne said:


> nothing was confirmed yet. some fans just saying this over twitter...


Dana confirmed these fights today while speaking at a college.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Overeem better pull his head out of his ass for this fight. If he thinks he is the superior fighter against Junior its going to be a real short night.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> I think people are throwing Overeem out of the picture a bit too early.
> 
> He was quite easily defeating Bigfoot the first two rounds, more than once he tossed Bigfoot out of the way/down like a child, he didn't even look like he was trying in that fight. He got really cocky and paid for it, but I highly doubt he will do the same against JDS.
> 
> Overeem can definitely beat JDS if he plays it smart and is in top form.


But Silva is slow, has not a good striking technique and stood right in front of Overeem, that's something Dos Santos is not and won't do. Before the Silva fight, I thought Overeem could have a reasonable good chance to beat Dos Santos with his kickboxing, but after the first round I thought otherwise and gave Overeem a much much smaller chance to win against Dos Santos (he was cocky and dominant, but still couldn't really hurt Silva)


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

boooooooooooooooooooooo, bad match making at it's finest


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Predictions on what they say in the Countdown show to dismiss the first Cain - Big Foot fight? 

-Big foot was injured leading up the fight
-Blood in his eye was a distraction
-Maybe pretend a first fight didn't happen


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ariel just confirmed this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the Overeem fight, but it will be sad to see either fighter lose. Overeem hopefully learned not to be cocky and unprepared, and if he brings his best self to fight JDS it should be fireworks. 
Silva-Cain makes sense because it's only fair that Bigfoot gets the same treatment that Cain got in his reclamation of the title, but realistically Bigfoot is going to get murdered so it doesn't really interest me as a fight.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Wanted to see Overeem rebound from the loss and get a title shot. Guess it ain't gonna happen now.

Bigfoot is gonna get murdered. Again.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm all for seeing Bigfoot getting his ass kicked again.
Seriously cannot stand that guy and his goofy ass face.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Maybe this time Cain will break his hand on that behemoth's gigantic dome like Cormier did. Cain will brutally slaughter Bigfoot again. Silva had better be doing some serious training off his back cause Cain will certainly put him there. Antonio may defend a little better than last time but Cain's sick, bad intentions pace will be non-stop. I think Silva will eventually fold and turtle up from the relentless pounding. Cain will hand Silva another nasty TKO again. Overeem & JDS is still very interesting because both coming off brutal, ego-busting beatdowns. They both will have something to prove. Bet the house Reem keeps his hands up this time. Very interesting to see who bounces back to impressive form after suffering vicious losses....


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

JDS vs Reem - Woohoo!

Cain vs Bigfoot 2 - The hell :confused02:?

Cain vs Werdum made far more sense.

Obviously Cain mauls Bigfoot again, and ordinarily I would have picked JDS to smash overroid. With his recent divorce and all though I don't know what state JDS is going to be in, so on the fence with that. Still hope he smashes him.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Argh I wish Overeem had an easier opponent just so he could get a win in the UFC. JDS hands are so fast and he punches so hard... that if Bigfoot was able to catch Overeem... I think JDS could do it even faster.

Overeem is like Brock... he's fine once he's causing the damage... but once he gets punched... he covers up and cries.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> JDS vs Reem - Woohoo!
> 
> Cain vs Bigfoot 2 - The hell :confused02:?
> 
> ...


I don't know if Bigfoot will get mauled again... I don't know if he'll win but I'm sure the fight will last longer. I think that cut that was basically pouring blood into his eyes really affected his ability to fight.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Ari said:


> I'm all for seeing Bigfoot getting his ass kicked again.
> Seriously cannot stand that guy and his goofy ass face.


:laugh:

This. It was almost beautiful to watch the first fight. I think we're gonna see manslaughter for the first time in this 2nd fight.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Crester said:


> I don't know if Bigfoot will get mauled again... I don't know if he'll win but I'm sure the fight will last longer. I think that cut that was basically pouring blood into his eyes really affected his ability to fight.


Yeah and Cain put that cut there, and was beating Bigfoot senseless even before. Cain's style and pace are too much for bigfoot, nothing has changed imo.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This kind of bums me out because it essentially means that the winner of JDS/Reem (which as ive always said, is going to be JDS by an incredible ass kicking) is going to get a title shot. I was really hoping to see Cain fight someone new instead of running through the rematch train.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't care how amazing anyone thinks Cain is, he's a brawler. He took Bigfoot out impressively but he has a style where he could fight a guy 10 times and every fight will be quite different.

Obviously I'll pick Cain to win, but don't count on it being a repeat of the first fight... Especially with what Silva knows now and the patience he showed against Reem. He unleashes those giant fists at the right time and Cain will get hurt.

I've always had JDS beating Reem and still do. I think JDS will get back to the top, he really didn't seemed bothered at the end of his last fight. Something about his wife filed for divorce two days before the fight? I didn't know that, either way that fight was proof he's a true warrior and I have no doubt he'll rule the division again, long as he's focused.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I love it. JDS vs. Overeem gives me goosebumps just thinking of all the leather that they are going to be slinging. I'm with the majority on Cain vs. Bigfoot. That was a major league beatdown, no flash ko. Sure the cut might have been a bit of a factor but it was such a one-sided beating that I can't see the result being much different (could be worse for Bigfoot).

JDS vs. Overeem reminds me of the big Heavyweight fights in boxing. Somebody is going down, its not going to the judges for sure.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> JDS vs Reem - Woohoo!
> 
> Cain vs Bigfoot 2 - The hell :confused02:?
> 
> ...


Is pre-divorce JDS about to join the likes of motivated BJ and 2nd round Struve?


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm excited to see JDS stomp Alistair Overrated. Kinda shocked that Bigfoot got the title shot already. I thought He would have had to fight again. I would have pitted JDS vs Silva and give the winner the shot.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

tommydaone said:


> Is pre-divorce JDS about to join the likes of motivated BJ and 2nd round Struve?


:thumb01: :laugh: Everyone loves to give their favorite fighter an excuse.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

MMATycoon said:


> I'm excited to see JDS stomp Alistair Overrated. Kinda shocked that Bigfoot got the title shot already. I thought He would have had to fight again. I would have pitted *JDS vs Silva* and give the winner the shot.


They don't want to do JDS v Cain III yet, it's much too soon.

Sent from my HTC Ruby using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Proud German (Sep 28, 2012)

This is a shame. I don't like none of these guys. But out of all of them, Cain is the best. I wish Brock Lesnar would come back pre op and destroy them all because he was good before surgery. I think Cain beats BigFoot again and Overeem beats JDS if he goes into the fight not being arrogrant.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Cowgirl said:


> They don't want to do JDS v Cain III yet, it's much too soon.


It's much too soon for Cain v Bigfoot II aswell. 

Cain V Werdum if he gets past Rodrigo would be perfect.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It's just a formality, really. I'm sure Cain wants to fight more than once in 2013, and feeding him Big Foot keeps him busy. Waiting around for the winner of Fabricio vs. Big Nog would see him sitting on the sidelines for much too long. 

Besides... whether it's a completely different fight or the same epic beating, it's bound to be entertaining.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

tommydaone said:


> Is pre-divorce JDS about to join the likes of motivated BJ and 2nd round Struve?


Right up there with pre-illness brock and shogun of pride.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey, now... anyone who doesn't believe that having half his insides removed changed Brock is a nut.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

tommydaone said:


> Is pre-divorce JDS about to join the likes of motivated BJ and 2nd round Struve?


Yeah, everyone knows fighters never change according to ... oh what's that pesky thing ... life. Let's add that "post parkinson's" Ali, what a bunch of excuse making crock lol.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Hey, now... anyone who doesn't believe that having half his insides removed changed Brock is a nut.


I'm sure it changed him. I'm also sure Cain and Overeem would have kicked his ass just a badly pre-illness, but people like to use the illness as an excuse as if it made him unable to take a shot (he never could).


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

tommydaone said:


> Is pre-divorce JDS about to join the likes of motivated BJ and 2nd round Struve?


YES! We shall call him....

Married JDS.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

So who wins: divorced JDS vs pre-illness Brock?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Make no mistake about it, Reem blew off Bigfoot, brutally paid for it and now put himself in an even tougher matchup with JDS. Overeem knows it's all on the line now. If JDS puts Overeem to sleep, it's back to square one. Overeem now has no choice but to walk the walk with his back against the wall. Let's see what he can do to the man with the best hands in the UFC HW division. Final thought: I doubt Junior will be looking for any takedown early, if Reem can fire off a bunch of kicks, expect brutality. Certainly a don't blink fight...


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Cain destroys Bigfoot, JDS destroys Overoid.

Cain vs JDS III


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ape City said:


> So who wins: divorced JDS vs pre-illness Brock?


Pre-illness Brock all the way. 

What about Torn ACL Cain vs. In shape Mark Hunt?


----------



## RedNite (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG, guys please leave Brock Lesnar alone, the man has already retired two years ago.

UFC 160 is about Velasquez, Siva, Dos Santos & Overeem.

I am going to go with Cain Velasquez on Velasquez vs Sila 2. I just don't see Silva putting any spice behind his technique. He was losing against Overeem as well.

Overeem vs Dos Santos is the attraction and here is what I have to say, although people are making Overeem a huge under dog in the fight I would find it interesting to see Overeem win for numerous reasons. #1 Losing this fight will pretty much end his UFC career. #2 Winning will give him a title shot and nobody wants to see a Dos Santos vs Velasquez 3 so soon. #3. Overeem vs Velasquez is going to be a hot match, though not as hot has Dos Santos vs Overeem but still on par with it. Besides, Overeem has a good chance against Velasquez. Since heavyweight div is stacked with only two super talents I think a change by third person can refresh and make things interesting for the entire UFC hw div.


Keys to victory:-

Dos Santos:- Finding good range

Overeem:- Don't get in a brawl, move a lot and use a lot of leg kicks and knees to the body.


----------

